# Supermarket Car Park Scam



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

WARNING: OLDER MEN SCAM


Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc.
This is the first warning I have seen for men. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Morrisons, Homebase, Tesco, and even Asda.
This one caught me totally by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.
Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic.

Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.


Here's how the scam works:

Two nice-looking, teenaged girls will come over to your Car or M/Home as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle.

They both start wiping your windscreen with a rag and Windowlene, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts (it's impossible not to look).

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's.

You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing.

Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet!

I've had my wallet stolen January 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th.

Also February 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very likely it'll be stolen again this coming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage of older men.

Warn your friends to be vigilant. Morrisons have wallets on sale for £2.99 each.

I found even cheaper ones for 99p at some bargain stores and I cleared them out in three of these stores.

Also, you never get as far as to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth buying wallets and getting small amounts of cash from the ATM.

Please, send this on to all the older men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam (the best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon) and I advise them to limit their wallets to a fiver and a bit of loose change. It's only fair.

You have been tipped off!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A similar scam happened to me once outside Lidl.

I post a picture of the devious duo who tried to take advantage of my good nature.

I haven't been to Lidl since!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now you know why I always let mrs d go in the supermarkets in France on her own. You should see the super u French version! I'm never coming home


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Mother and child playing 'hunt the dummy' outside Lidl.


----------

